# Turkey Panini Fattie



## sqwib (Aug 11, 2011)

*I had posted this with a general smoke but no recipe so I am posting the recipe now.*
[h3]Panini Fattie[/h3]
Styled after a Bacon Turkey Panini.
Serving suggestion, serve with my *Smoked Blackberry Dipping Sauce.*

Makes 2 fatties








Ingredients:

4 slices Provolone
6 slices American Cheese
12 slices of thin Deli hard salami
6 slices of thick Deli ham
10 slices of thick Deli turkey
1 lb of bacon
8 Kaiser rolls
Preparation:

Set cheeses on counter to come up to room temperature
Layout an 8” x 8” Bacon weave on plastic wrap.
Place on bacon weave in following order, Turkey, provolone cheese, ham, American cheese, salami.
Roll meat and cheese up like a pinwheel
Wrap in bacon weave
Smoke at 225 250 for 2 -3 hours.
Served Sliced on a "Grill toasted" roll Panini style.


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice squib, great idea.

Hey what do you call the chicken things with the stuffed middle next to the paninis? I remember seeing those in one of your posts and I definitely want to try making them?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2011)

AWESOME SQWIB!!!!!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 11, 2011)

The master spoke


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 11, 2011)

SQWIB for the love of all that is smoked, OMG!! That looks outstanding and I

have got to have some. 2X what Al said. I think my head is going to explode.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 11, 2011)

Shooter1 said:


> Nice squib, great idea.
> 
> Hey what do you call the chicken things with the stuffed middle next to the paninis? I remember seeing those in one of your posts and I definitely want to try making them?




Spongebobs, Roaches and Pineapple chicken bites, click on "Chicken Bites" in my signature for the recipe.


----------



## meateater (Aug 11, 2011)

Sheesh, I'm getting fat just looking at that.


----------

